

Chimp attacked drone with a stick - 7402
http://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2015/09/04/chimp-that-attacked-a-drone-with-a-stick-planned-ahead-researchers-say/

======
egwynn
Well if the drone had a stick...

